
Reform Tax Credits with a Negative Income Tax (UK) - ed_blackburn
http://www.adamsmith.org/news/press-release-reform-tax-credits-with-a-negative-income-tax-says-new-report/
======
SixSigma
I've been arguing this idea since I was a teenager. Even 30 years ago it made
sense. Stigma of being low waged, people not moaning because everyone gets
their share, reduced administration, removal of poverty traps. I've never
heard a convincing argument against it. I'm convinced it is only ideology
prevents such an idea blossoming, it's not like I'm some crazy idea guy and
no-one else ever thought of it.

